# All terrific Benefits of Ginger



## hubbard10 (Apr 12, 2013)

All terrific Benefits of Ginger I'm afraid everyone knows ginger, but do you know all the benefits of the ginger? Ginger has been used as a natural remedy for many ailments for centuries. Now, science is catching up and researchers around the world are finding that ginger works wonders in the treatment of everything from cancer to migraines. Here are ten health benefits of this powerful herb: 1,Ovarian Cancer Treatment Ginger may be powerful weapon in the treatment of ovarian cancer. A study conducted at the University of Michigan Comprehensive Cancer Center found that ginger powder induces cell death in all ovarian cancer cells to which it was applied. 2,Colon Cancer Prevention A study at the University of Minnesota found that ginger may slow the growth of colorectal cancer cells. 3,Morning Sickness A review of several studies has concluded that ginger is just as effective as vitamin B6 in the treatment of morning sickness. 4,Motion Sickness Remedy Ginger has been shown to be an effective remedy for the nausea associated with motion sickness. 5,Reduces Pain and Inflammation One study showed that ginger has anti-inflammatory properties and is a powerful natural painkiller. 6,Heartburn Relief Ginger has long been used as a natural heartburn remedy. It is most often taken in the form of tea for this purpose. 7,Cold and Flu Prevention and Treatment Ginger has long been used as a natural treatment for colds and the flu. Many people also find ginger to be helpful in the case of stomach flus or food poisoning, which is not surprising given the positive effects ginger has upon the digestive tract. 8,Migraine Relief Research has shown that ginger may provide migraine relief due to its ability to stop prostaglandins from causing pain and inflammation in blood vessels. 9,Menstrual Cramp Relief In Chinese medicine, ginger tea with brown sugar is used in the treatment of menstrual cramps. 10,Prevention of Diabetic Nephropathy You can also find its following benefits: 1. Maintains Normal Blood Circulation. 2. Remedies Motion Sickness.? 3. Improves absorption.? 4. Cold and Flu Prevention.? 5. Combats Stomach Discomfort. 6. Colon Cancer Prevention. 7. Reduce Pain and Inflammation.? 8. Fights Common Respiratory Problems.? 9. Ovarian Cancer Treatment.? 10. Strengthens Immunity.? 11. Combats Morning Sickness.? 12. Haven


----------



## Heyoki (May 2, 2012)

Ginger Lemon and Honey tea is a terrific tasting infusion. Lemons and Honey also have great health benefits.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Ginger is a good anti-emetic.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

And what would the terrific benefits of Mary Ann be?


----------

